# Another Collar Picking Thread :)



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a major collar addiction!  If you click the thumbnails they get bigger. I am looking for a new everyday collar for Millie. She already has a nice bling leather collar & a wide martingale, but does not have a cute nylon collar.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

This is Millie. And a few more collars.





































AND, in case anyone likes these collars, they are from Up Country: Designer Dog and Cat Collars and Accessories


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm.... the only ones I kind of like are the second and fourth in the first one. They look rather skinny, though.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

They are 1 inch wide - perfect for my spoos.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The kissy lips for sure!!!:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the 4th one in the first group!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I particularly like the first one in the second group.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I changed group 2.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like the 4th one. 

I have one of their collars as well, this one, its very cute, but not for dogs that like to roll in the dust like mine, so we only wear it on special occasions.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

For some reason, I love the daisies, especially because I almost named Millie daisy as a pup. I'm just not sure that it would look good on her light brown color.

Then, I really like all of the ones that have the brown background, but I can't help but want a colorful collar, since her leather color is a olive green, natural, outdoorsy type color. BUT, I do know that these would match her fur. 

So then, we have the pink flowers, and those blue ones. I like them, but I guess I just don't know if they would look good on her color. 

Oh, and the peace signs would be cute because Henry has a different peace sign collar.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the flowers too, both the blue and the pink. But, I really, really like the peace signs. Both Mol and Windy both have peace sign collars and tags, I must be a throwback hippy or something. 
If I didn't get my ear chewed off the other night about how much I spend on the animals, I'd be buying that peace sign collar right now...


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

The daisy collar would look great! Brown looks very nice with light-medium blue, or blue/cream.

My favorite is the elephant collar, though.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Birds and peace sign! My one dog has the peace sign with a black background very hippie like! We get compliments on it too . We bought the leash so he could be oh so matchy matchy! Now I am liking that bird one alot hmmmmmm should I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Went to a dog boutique today that carries some of those collars. After trying some on, these ones are still in the running.






























The paisley and squirrels were in the store. Both looked cute.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I like the paisley!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SilverBeat said:


> I like the paisley!


I agree...LOVE that one!:biggrin: :thumb:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

paisley. for sure.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the paisley collar too.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone! 

I got Millie the peace signs - I saw it at a boutique and just had to buy it. Next month I think I will budget $21 dollars in for the paisley one. 






















Now she and Henry can match!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh they are cute with their sort of matching collars!

I like the song birds!! I think that would look great on her coat!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I really like the peace sign one on her, it looks really nice. 
Should add that after seeing your photo's, Mollie is going to get one too.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I love it, it really suits her


----------

